# Konan Vs Sasori



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VytBU3lSNYw[/YOUTUBE]


the location, distance, knowledge, and all those stuff are like in the video. However, the outcome
may differ depending on how you see their abilities.

The video just to open a possibility or any perspective especially since Kishi apparently worked with that himself. 

who wins?


----------



## Bonly (Sep 6, 2014)

The only thing Kishi did for them was work on the designs only and not the actually story from what I remember. Anyway as always I'd say Konan would win more times then not, once she uses her Shikigami no Mai his deadliest weapon(poison) isn't gonna effect her while she can still clog up and blow up his puppets with her paper eventually. Unless he managed to outlast her I don't see Sasori taking her out


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 6, 2014)

I should've have seen this coming. Honestly I was offended personally when that pairing happened in the game. No Konan is not going to come close to losing to someone who was beaten by beginning of part ii Sakura and Chiyo (considering chiyo just controlled Sakura, he basically lost to a stat boosted Sakura). Konan should low diff him. Sasori is and will always be the 2nd weakest akatsuki member (next to hidan).


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2014)

lol, I imagined you saying that in a very mad way. 
but anyway, Sasori is stronger than Deidara as well, as the later admitted...


----------



## Turrin (Sep 6, 2014)

Honestly Konan is a terrible match up for Sasori. She can't be poisoned and none of Sasori's weapons are doing much against Paper-Angel. By shown feats I can see Konan believably winning against a weaker (younger) Sasori. 

As for their actual "level", I think that Konan is a tough Shinobi to evaluate. Her showings straddle extremes more than any other character in the series. Against Jiriaya, she goes up against her former Sensei that knows the ins and outs of her Jutsu as well as just happens to be extreme proficient in the ultimate counter to her Jutsu; on-top of that there was probably mental hesitation to fight him. Basically she was extremely disadvantaged. However against Obito she has prep to terraform the battlefield into her own personal play ground and has intel on Obito's Jutsu. So she was extremely advantaged.

That begs the question of how exactly are we suppose to gauge her strength. Kishi may very well intend her to be one of the strongest Akatsuki; or he might intend her to be among the weakest. She's obviously below MS-Obito as she couldn't beat him even with a number of advantage (albeit she pushed him far), but on the flip-side of this every Akatsuki member bar Nagato was weaker than MS-Obito, so that's not saying much in terms of her overall ranking in the organization. Could she be slightly above Sasori, I guess it's possible depending on how much Paper and Explosive Notes she can generate, as well as how good her Genjutsu skills really are. But by feats Sasori is better and by hype as well, so I feel more comfortable placing her alongside the likes of Deidara and Hidan, stronger than the Akatsuki members Kakuzu off paneled, but not as strong as the elites; Sasori, Kakuzu, Kisame (after mass chakra absorption), Orochimaru, Itachi.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 7, 2014)

Sasori can't do anything to Konan with the vast majority of his arsenal. She literally hard checks him. He's still stronger in general though (as in he'd beat more people), but she'll win this.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 7, 2014)

The only weapon Sasori has that can actually damage Konan is his true body flamethrowers, which he didn't even have before turning his body into a puppet.  So it's more or less impossible for him to defeat her, while it's very much possible for her to defeat him with paper shuriken, paper swamping, lances, and exploding notes.


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 7, 2014)

i was skeptical about the video, but after thinking about it, konan is a bad matchup for sasori. i couldnt think of anything he could do to put her down.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 7, 2014)

Konan is a bad match for Sasori, but Sasori would probably still win. Flamethrowers should still be effective, as Jiraiya's Katon was able to destroy a portion of Konan's body. And paper's pretty absorbent--I wouldn't rule out the possibility of Konan being poisoned, even in paper form.

Satetsu gives Sasori an easy tool for sweeping the battlefield and shredding Konan. He's got this in the bag.



dpwater25 said:


> I should've have seen this coming. Honestly I was offended personally when that pairing happened in the game. No Konan is not going to come close to losing to someone who was beaten by beginning of part ii Sakura and Chiyo (considering chiyo just controlled Sakura, he basically lost to a stat boosted Sakura). Konan should low diff him. Sasori is and will always be the 2nd weakest akatsuki member (next to hidan).



This is so absurd, at first I thought you were being sarcastic.

Konan got spitballed by Jiraiya in like two panels. Base Jiraiya.

Compared to that, Sasori hardly looks bad for losing to Sakura and Chiyo when they came prepared with antidotes for his poison, and he still could've beaten them if he hadn't deliberately taken the latter's finishing blow.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 7, 2014)

I like the use of the new Naruto game video. Atleast I think that's what it was.
Konan wins though as I think she can outlast. Sasori can't hurt her.


----------



## Veo (Sep 7, 2014)

As much as I love Sasori, Konan is a freaking nightmare for a puppeteer.

Konan wins


----------

